# 'Minor Accident Damage' on CARFAX... will my car be accepted?



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

I am looking to buy a used car (I need one, and would also like to rideshare PT) and it has some minor accident damage reported on the CARFAX report. Will uber reject this car based on this information? The car looks structurally sound and doesn't have any visible damage.

Thanks


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes. I had a car with a clean title but a total out on car fax. they accepted it. Now there is posts that say they will at some point check autocheck and give you a month or so warning you need replace it.

I highly doubt a minor accident will be an issue.


----------

